# Summertime Lemonade Muffins



## BakersDozen (May 19, 2005)

Summertime Lemonade Muffins

2 cups flour
1/4 cup + 1 Tbs. sugar
1 Tbs. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 cup frozen lemonade concentrate thawed from 6 ounce can reserve
remainder for glaze
1/2 cup milk
1/3 cup butter melted
1 egg
GLAZE:
1/4 cup reserved lemonade concentrate
1/4 cup sugar

In a medium bowl combine first four ingredients. Beat together
lemonade, milk, butter and egg. Beat until blended. Pour in to flour
mixture and stir with fork just until dry ingredients are moistened.
Fill paper muffin cups 3/4 full. Bake at 400 degrees for 20 minutes.
Immediately remove from pan. Pierce top of each muffin three times
with a fork. Combine lemonade and sugar in a saucepan. Heat until
sugar has completely dissolved. Spoon hot glaze over warm muffins.
Glaze will crystallize on top as it cools. 

Makes 1 dozen muffins.


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2005)

That recipe sounds delicious!!
Thank you so much for posting!!!

Don't you love how lemonade concentrate can be used for so many different recipes?


----------



## pdswife (May 19, 2005)

I've copied and pasted this one.
Might even make it for a potluck we're going to this 
weekend.  Sounds so good!


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2005)

Since the recipe says it makes 12, is that 12 regular sized or extra large muffins?


----------



## BakersDozen (May 20, 2005)

Hi jkath...yes I do love how you can use lemonade in recipes...and I used my regular size muffin tins. You could probably use the bigger ones too, but wouldn't get as many...maybe 6. Those are using the Texas muffin tins. Bet you could even make some mini muffins if you wanted...I've done other muffin recipes in them (tart pans).


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

thanks for the quickie reply!
they really do sound wonderful!


----------

